# Best MP3 Player with Radio



## IrishGunner (11 May 2006)

What's the best mp3 player with a radio something basic not to flashy

Have an Archos but would not risk taking it out on the bus route I get into the city for fear of been mugged or lynched or both

Fed up with just listening to the radio esp Marty Muppet but that's for another day

Any recommendations


----------



## TarfHead (11 May 2006)

I have a Creative MUVO TX FM

MP3/WMA player
512 MB (available @ 1GB)

FM radio (can record radio to MP3 @ 128 kps).
One AAA battery
USB2.0

Works well for me as a player & radio & USB stick.

I'm not claiming it to be the best - good 'bang for buck' though.


----------



## Ed Cole (11 May 2006)

I have a creative labs Muvo v200 IGB.
Very easy to manage songs as works like usb stick. Got it in Dixons this year for €140. Very pleased with it.
My Friend has an iRiver which is 20GB and has radio but bit more expensive


----------



## IrishGunner (11 May 2006)

was thinking of getting a creative zen nothing to flash

then going to get these earphones so I can flick between mp3 player & radio
and change the station rather than taking it out of my pocket

http://ie.europe.creative.com/shop/product.asp?product=1059

Anyone know where to get these other than the creative website ?


----------



## homerjay (11 May 2006)

Peats sell them got mine there and its very good

Radio quality is very good 357 for 30 gb


----------



## C2H5OH (11 May 2006)

Check out the Creative ebay store. They currently have 1GB for 65 euro including delivery. Appears to be New apart from some outer box damage.
[broken link removed]


----------



## IrishGunner (11 May 2006)

C2H5OH said:
			
		

> Check out the Creative ebay store. They currently have 1GB for 65 euro including delivery. Appears to be New apart from some outer box damage.
> [broken link removed]



Are these legit or affiliated with Creative or somebody who just set up a store

Prices look good and they have the earphones I am looking for


----------



## C2H5OH (11 May 2006)

I believe that they are legit, but I havn't bought from them. The contact no. is in Dublin. It would appear to  be Creative clearing returned  stock. Some of the stock is refurbished. The stock seems to update fairly often. They seem to get generally good reviews on Ebay. i came across the link on Boards.ie


----------



## sitecorp (11 May 2006)

iRiver is ment to be the business.....a few friends have them and say they are far superior to the iPod. I'm not sure if you can gt them in stores in Ireland. You can certainly buy them online or else get them in the states if you know someone going over for the summer


----------



## Sue Ellen (11 May 2006)

Here's two we prepared earlier  

MP3 and radio

Creative Zen Players


----------



## podgerodge (11 May 2006)

yep, Iriver have the best audio imho.  think www.komplett.ie have them but they are dearer..


----------



## IrishGunner (12 May 2006)

Think I will go with the Creative MuVo Micro N200 - 1GB

Its basic but thats all I want

Dont use the Luas so hopefully the FM reception will be good

Easy to load up Mp3's from PC with this ???

Their ebay store is legit emailed creative themselves and there is good value on it

Was going to get an Iriver but for what I will use if for aint worth it and the Archos I have is great

Cheers


----------



## Ed Cole (15 May 2006)

No reception problems on the Luas anyway, I listen to today FM on it in the morning.. It is simple to transfer music to, the software comes with it and is like windows explorer. It can also be used as a memory stick. 
Let us know if your purchase from that ebay store goes smoothly


----------



## MonsieurBond (19 May 2006)

The current best MP3 Player with Radio appears to be the [broken link removed], at least according to some of my colleagues who swear by them... and also according to What Hi Fi, who for the first time in a while, rated another MP3 player higher than the iPod in their occasional series of MP3 Player Shootouts (although the iPod nano also got 5 stars). 

If you have an iPod music library already and especially if you have downloaded songs from iTunes, then you would be better off with an FM radio attachment for an iPod.

If you don't have an iPod already, and if you don't already have a music collection in another format such as AAC (i.e. if you store your music in MP3 or, better still, WMA), then the Samsung seems hard to beat. (At least until Apple update their iPod / iPod nano again - a 10GB nano, anyone?)

There are other models in the range - the [broken link removed]  (the names just roll off the tongue, don't they!) is €232 on Komplett - but a very similar model number is under €200 in Harvey Norman!


----------



## MissRibena (31 May 2006)

Hi everyone.

I followed this thread keenly as I haven't a clue about mp3's but wanted a player with a radio for the gym that wouldn't cost a fortune.  I used [broken link removed] as recommended by IrishGunner above and I cannot praise them enough.

After all my research, I got a bit excited on ebay and bid for the wrong thing (yes I know, major bimbo moment).  I phoned them, explained the situation and they let me swop it.  Ordered it at 5.30 p.m. on Friday and had it on Tuesday morning.   I think it was a really great deal.  I bought this [broken link removed] thing.  Still can't figure out the difference between a Zen and MuVo.  My 1GB MuVo N200 came with an armband for gym use (which I didn't expect), a wire that lets me connect it directly to my stereo and convert my CDs without using the computer (and it works no problem, even for me) and software that seems easy to use for the USB/PC option (and headphones and a little rubbery cover thing).  All for €62 including postage.  I don't know why they are calling these refurbs or what have you, it came in its original (very difficult to open sealed-together plastic) packaging and looked spanking new.

Thanks everyone 
Rebecca


----------



## BillyNoMates (15 Jun 2006)

I'm currently looking for a durable MUVO like mp3 player for the gym and jogging outside.

SomeWhere in the 512mb-1gig range.

Are mp3 players (without hard disks) durable enough to cope with jogging?


----------



## MonsieurBond (17 Jun 2006)

BillyNoMates said:
			
		

> I'm currently looking for a durable MUVO like mp3 player for the gym and jogging outside.
> 
> SomeWhere in the 512mb-1gig range.
> 
> Are mp3 players (without hard disks) durable enough to cope with jogging?


As you say, the flash ones are durable enough to jog with but not the hard disk models, in my experience. (Not that you see me out jogging very often... It's so 80s... )

You also want a decent battery life. I'd recommend an iPod nano (best PC/Mac software and an excellent player) or else the Samsung model below if you can't live without the radio.


----------



## rubberduckey (17 Jun 2006)

MMM...MonsierBond are you sure that the  [broken link removed], comes with Radio???

If it does can you tell me where you saw it, as it ticks all my boxes.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## MonsieurBond (18 Jun 2006)

rubberduckey said:
			
		

> MMM...MonsierBond are you sure that the  [broken link removed], comes with Radio???
> 
> If it does can you tell me where you saw it, as it ticks all my boxes.
> Thanks in advance.


I saw it in person.

But if you click on the Specifications link on the page above, and scroll down, you will see:

* Additional Features*

 Photo Viewer (JPEG) with    Zoom in & out
 Photo    Slide Show (with Music)
*FM Radio    (Preset, Auto preset)*


----------



## rubberduckey (19 Jun 2006)

Thanks MonsieurBond, Unfortunately from that link the specifications seem to show no radio.

Still it looks a lovely piece of kit, its just I need a radio!!!



          Additional Features     Photo Viewer (JPEG) with    Zoom in & out      [broken link removed]           Photo    Slide Show (with Music)     [broken link removed]           Personal Wallpaper      [broken link removed]           FM Radio    (Preset, Auto preset)      -


----------



## europhile (21 Jun 2006)

You could always get an iPod and one of those cute little radio remote yokes on the phone wires.


----------



## Ciaran (21 Jun 2006)

I bought the Creative Zen with the colour screen. I think it's 20 gig (don't know if that's the correct spec) It cost approx. €250 and holds 10,000 songs. Nice radio on it as well. For battery life, sound quality etc, in my experience, it surpasses the IPod.


----------



## Satan's Bed (22 Jun 2006)

I have an I-audio X5 30 gig. www.iaudiophile.net (€300 last december) radio is very good. It is also supported by Rockbox opensource firmware (www.rockbox.org). Sound/build quality beats an I-sh**t to a pulp.

I also purchased a Creative Vision M 30gig (€320) last week. Again the quality is far better than the I-sh**t. Very good radio and excellent video capability

S.B.


----------



## bleary (22 Jun 2006)

I have an ipod nano with a iPod Radio Remote attachment Love it , tiny & discreet -wouldnt have brought my old mp3 travelling this one is so small im only worried ill forget i have it


----------



## BillyNoMates (23 Jun 2006)

I just bought a Creative Muvo V200 with FM tuner, 1 gig aka holds 500 songs.
Got it for €81 on komplett.ie. its the bees knees. Simple and non over-complicated.

Even comes with a layard for walking / jogging.

Chap in peats said if you run alot with an MP3 player its susceptible to problems due to the moisture getting in. I'll take the chance.


----------



## C2H5OH (23 Jun 2006)

For anyone interested, Argos have reduced the price of a Creative Zen Sleek Photo 20GB to half price 156 euro. 
 512 9759
not as good a deal as I first thought( but not bad)  it is 199 on creative.ie


----------

